# Niesmann Bischoff 69p



## aido (May 17, 2005)

We are thinking of buying a Niesmann & Bischoff 69p. 2006
Have any members of the forum any expierance of this MH.please

Aido


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi aido

We've got one, well built German M/H with no great vices (well not that we found so far anyway) what specifically did you want to know?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Aido,

Great van, good choice. I got a 2006 64el and love it. Done 22000 miles so far and no real problems, just the ones caused by the idiots I bought it from.

Great backup from the factory too. 

Mine is on the ducato 18 heavy chassis plated at 4 tonnes, though some were only 3.5 tonnes. This is worth checking as I've got nearly a tonne of paylaod!

Easy enough to work on, as the germans do it right. They're very warm in the winter too.

PM me if you need more info

David


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont care what they're like, if they cost 69p, I'll have 2.








or have I got the wrong end of the stick here?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

bandaid said:


> I dont care what they're like, if they cost 69p, I'll have 2.
> 
> or have I got the wrong end of the stick here?


 :lol: I thought that :wink:


----------

